# USB won't recognise iriver (mp3 player)



## kinderyum (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi there,

We have an iriver mp3 player but our USB device doesn't recognise it when we plug it in, it says "USB device not recognised, one of the USB devices attached to this computer has malfuntioned, and Windows does not recognise it" even though on the mp3 player screen it says "USB connected"...

Please help!!


----------



## kinderyum (Jun 24, 2007)

Can no one help me with this?


----------



## heathroi (Jul 11, 2007)

If its for an iriver H10

while leaving the usb cable attached, power down iriver then hold down right button above scrollbar and press power button - dont release until black bar with white writing (top of screen)saying something like emergency connection, you should now see h10 in my computer section of windows


----------



## gary_580 (Sep 19, 2007)

It isnt possible to turn off the H10 while the USB cable is connected. 

I have the same probelm on one XP computer but on the other XP computer it works fine


----------

